# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Recherche exercices corrigs

## eckinox

Bonjour  tous,

Voulant 'apprendre' BPM .. je me demandais si certains d'entre vous auriez des exercices corrigs sur le sujet ?
N'tant pas trs cratif pour m'inventer des processus  dcrire .. et trouver un correcteur  ::roll:: 

Merci d'avance,
Bien  vous

----------


## Mildouze

Bonjour.
L'universit Jean Moulin de Lyon met  la disposition du public un cours sur l'initiation au BPM

https://www.france-universite-numeri...ession02/about

J'ai suivi l'an dernier le parcours complet (avec certification) et j'ai trouv ce cours trs bien fait. Le travail se fait de faon individuelle avec une progression et des exercices nots et corrigs. Il est possible galement de former une quipe pour travailler sur un projet complet.

J'attends le niveau 2 avec impatience. En attendant, je me suis rinscrit  ce cours que je suivrai en parcours libre pour me faire une piqre de rappel.
Tout ceci est bien entendu gratuit, il suffit de s'inscrire sur France Universit Numrique.
Bon courage  bientt peut tre sur la plate-forme FUN...

----------

